# Green knife handle



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

This is not a knife I made, I just supplied the scales. Just wanted to show what mixed green and yellow Osage looks like.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 27, 2017)

sweet handles, I use a lot of osage with the green mineralization it is cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

I use the mineralized green Osage for many projects. Love the green color and it is abundant in my area.


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 27, 2017)

MMMM. I don't have any Osage in my stash....

Great knife and well executed with those scales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 28, 2017)

I mainly use green Osage for my canes and walking sticks so I have plenty.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 28, 2017)

Very Nice knife scles and he knife is nice also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 28, 2017)

What is mineralization?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Strider said:


> What is mineralization?



When wood is in the ground to where it takes on minerals from the ground that produce different tones of color within the wood. This is my version not the dictionary's version of mineralized. Just sayin!!! 



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 28, 2017)

Strider said:


> What is mineralization?


Osage is not the only kind of wood that mineralizes. Walnut will turn red and green in areas.


----------



## Strider (Apr 28, 2017)

I see. So it is natural coloring. I thought it was some sort of dyeing! Thank you. Looks awesome!


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 28, 2017)

To get the green color in Osage it takes around 50+ years of being buried in oxygen free environment which is high in minerals. Most of my green Osage is found in swamps and fence posts near water. I have seen posts start to turn green in just a few years but to be green all the to the center it takes time.


----------

